

Is Chrome taking share from Firefox? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/03/is-chrome-taking-share-from-firefox.html

======
maurycy
I wish Mozilla folks woke up.

I'm on Mac and, to be honest, once you get used to Chrome, Firefox is
completely unusable. It is slow, cluttered interface, w/o any major advantages
over other browsers.

I use Chrome on daily basis and it is _pleasure_ to browse the web. Folks, do
not underestimate speed. It is one of the most important UI features.

~~~
varaon
Ironically, Flash is the main reason I'm using Chrome. Firefox is plenty fast,
but tab isolation means that my browser crashes less often.

~~~
Perceval
Out-of-process-plugins are slated for release soon. May not even require
bumping the version number to 3.7 – instead we might see it shipped as 3.6.2.
Here is the Mozilla project page for separate processes:
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis>

------
ErrantX
Not unexpected; for a lot of us Chrome was a refreshing reboot of the browser
after Firefox became a little on the bloated side.

Incidentally I suspect Firefox has gotten as high a market share as any
browser other than IE will ever get.

I fully suspect that over time IE's share (the high %age of which is mostly
down to the "monopoly" aspect) will continue to be eroded to level off in the
30-40 range whilst other browsers, rather than just one, will fill the gap.

Also; is the increased safari explained by iPhone usage? are they counting
Mobile safari in the overall Safari stats?

~~~
jim-greer
On Kongregate at least the Safari growth is from the Mac, not iPhone.

And Chrome has taken share from both IE and Firefox on our site, but mostly
from IE.

Safari Mac - 6.4%, up from 3.8% a year ago

Safari Win - 0.9%, up from 0.5%

Mac - 9.3%, up from 6.6%

iPhone - 0.4%, up from 0.3%

~~~
ErrantX
Wicked, actual data. Looks like I could be wrong then. (that's a huge jump for
safari mac!)

------
mawhidby
I still use Firefox for my web development because I like Firebug much better
than Web Inspector, but that's about it.

I use Chrome for everything else, and love it even more now that it supports
extensions. My favorite thing about Chrome is the fusion of the search/address
bar - you can just fire up a new tab and enter your search, rather than open
tab, tab over to search, enter search.

~~~
ErrantX
It was a smart move adding that to chrome; I am completely unable to function
in another browser now because of it.

Especially the auto-complete - type 2 letters and hit enter... :)

~~~
mawhidby
Agreed. With Firefox's auto-complete you still have to click on the list of
links for it to navigate to that page, and if you enter a search term into the
address bar it seems like it either does a regular Google (or default
provider) search or a "I'm feeling lucky" search. The reduced number of
clicks/keypresses in Chrome really make a difference for me.

------
ryandvm
Makes sense. If you haven't decided to upgrade from IE to Firefox, you sure as
hell aren't going to be finding Chrome on your own.

~~~
hannibalhorn
Well, a lot of EU citizens have over the past few weeks. It'll be interesting
to see where each browser's market share winds up in a couple months.

------
MikeCapone
I moved from Safari to Chrome. But before that, I moved from Firefox to Safari
because FF is too bloated and slow on the Mac.

------
fierarul
Still waiting for a proper AdBlock on Chrome/Mac (ie. one that doesn't just
hide the ads) and I'll switch.

"GWT developer plugin" for Chrome/Mac would also be nice although it's not
that essential.

------
ZeroGravitas
Does anyone else have issues with text-selection being finnicky in Chrome, or
is just my install (on Ubuntu 9.04)?

